# STUNNING - by Katie Price



## glam8babe (Oct 31, 2007)

Well as some of you will know.. Katie Price is the UK's most popular/hottest glamour model and shes like my idol! if you look at the pic of her you [for those of you dont know her] you would be like "why is she your idol" well shes a successful business woman, she raises 3 young children and 1 is permenantly disabled, her books are soo fun and girly, shes not afraid to say what she thinks, she has a great fashion sence and knows what works best for her, shes simple gorgeous and shes AMAZING! i love her soo much lol at first i wasnt too keen on her.. but once i read her first biography i fell in love with her. i reccomend all of her books to anyone! she also loves MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





anyway as for the perfume the bottle is gorgeous like a big crystal on top [and one of her books is called crystal too!] its pink and just gorgeous to look at - if you dont like the smell buy it to put on your dresser! its soo cute lol

i first smelt it.. it was abit strong then i smelt my skin 2 mins after and it was gorgeous, girly, fruity and fresh and my boyfriend bought me the gift set with body lotion and shower gel along with the perfume but i cant have it till christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i really like christinas too but thats another story...

Heres Jordan [thats her model name] and her perfume =)


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 1, 2007)

that is such a cute bottle!
i had never heard of her but if i see the fragrance i will check it out! i  love scents like how you described this one.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 1, 2007)

it smells EXACTLY like Miss Dior Chérie, i expected something a bit more original from Katie


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 1, 2007)

do you think so!:O i have miss cherie too but they both smell different on me


----------

